# Should I get a new case? If so which one?



## alexp999 (Aug 14, 2008)

Okay, since I got my new gfx card, I have been thinking about maybe getting a new case.
Before anyone asks, I'm not gonna be modding (at least not atm), I'll make a complete hash of it. 
Now I havent had this long, but a few things are beginning to bug me. Its not the pretiest case inside and isnt as good for ventilation and airflow as I hoped it would be.

My gfx card gets quite hot so I would like an intake on the bottom of the case to blow at the gfx cards intake (or at least a vent.)
Also, I dont like my PSU being at the top of my case, not only is it venting its own heat from running my rig, it also venting the CPU heat.

So a couple of things I'd look for if I do change:

- Bottom mounted PSU (with bottom intake)
- Mid tower please as I have limited room.
- bottom intake for GFx card.
- Side window (or one that can be added officialy without modding)
- Less than £100
- Good case airflow
- Nice looking (not like a concept car, but not like a box either)

To give you an idea, the best one I have come up with so far is this one:

CoolerMaster CM 690






All in with side window for £80

Anybody got any other good cases, or want to say anything about the 690? Or should I just stick with what I've got?


----------



## MKmods (Aug 14, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Also, I dont like my PSU being at the top of my case, not only is it venting its own heat from running my rig, it also venting the CPU heat.



I dont understand that statement. Using the PS to eliminate its heat and the warm air that rises seems like a good thing to me.

Putting a PS on the bottom seems like a waste of its fan, 

if the fan faces up it fights with warm airs natural tendency to rise.

if you put the fan facing down it draws air from the bottom side of the case and blows it out the back without helping airflow inside the case at all

Also putting the PS at the bottom can be more of a pain to get wiring to reach.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 14, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I dont understand that statement. Using the PS to eliminate its heat and the warm air that rises seems like a good thing to me.
> 
> Putting a PS on the bottom seems like a waste of its fan,
> 
> ...



See what you mean, jsut the air coming out of the PSu after a long session playing crysis, is pretty hot. I spose it doesnt have to be at the bottom. if i could flip the PSU over and it have a top intake that would also be good. i'd just like to have the PSU only having to remove its on heat thats all.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 14, 2008)

How about the NZXT Tempest? http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?product_id=22084&category_id=237

I've been thinking of getting a new case and this is so far my number 1 choice, however I do prefer the clean look of the CM 690.

The main reason I'm ditching this Soprano DX is the complete lack of space.  It's impossible to work with and has no cable management what so ever.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 14, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> How about the NZXT Tempest? http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?product_id=22084&category_id=237
> 
> I've been thinking of getting a new case and this is so far my number 1 choice, however I do prefer the clean look of the CM 690.
> 
> The main reason I'm ditching this Soprano DX is the complete lack of space.  It's impossible to work with and has no cable management what so ever.



Another good option. Not quite as good looking as the Cm 690, but its cheaper and has a bigger side window...


----------



## chron (Aug 14, 2008)

i have an xclio windtunnel.  PSU's at the top, but it's got two 250mm fans at it's base and i believe it's at newegg for 100 bucks right now.


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2008)

Lian Li V1000B Plus II.  Check my sig.  I used a HDD bay fan out of an Antec 900 to feed my components and the underside of my video card cool air.  It looks good and it works very well.


----------



## boogah (Aug 14, 2008)

PSU on bottom 

200mm fan on top (included)
120mm exhaust (included)
2x 120mm intake (included)
could put another 120mm fan on the side by graphic card.

Antec Nine Hundred.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-065-AN


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 14, 2008)

chron said:


> i have an xclio windtunnel.  PSU's at the top, but it's got two 250mm fans at it's base and i believe it's at newegg for 100 bucks right now.



I've seen those but dont overly like the look of em really.



Just out of interest, would a 120mm intake fan blowing up at the gfx card intake on my GTx 260 help drop the temps a bit?


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> Lian Li V1000B Plus II.  Check my sig.  I used a HDD bay fan out of an Antec 900 to feed my components and the underside of my video card cool air.  It looks good and it works very well.



Is that setup upside down?? like BTX?


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> I've seen those but dont overly like the look of em really.
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest, would a 120mm intake fan blowing up at the gfx card intake on my GTx 260 help drop the temps a bit?



If the card is getting cool air through it's intake, not really.  However a fan blowing on the backside of the card would drop the temp est. 1 - 4c.



alexp999 said:


> Is that setup upside down?? like BTX?



Yeah, it's upside down though it's not BTX.  It's reverse ATX.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 14, 2008)

boogah said:


> PSU on bottom
> 
> 200mm fan on top (included)
> 120mm exhaust (included)
> ...



i know, but so many people have that, and I heard its not the best for cable routing. still maybe on my shortlist though.


----------



## boogah (Aug 14, 2008)

haha y u think so many people have it  ^___~


----------



## aharvey (Aug 14, 2008)

boogah said:


> PSU on bottom
> 
> 200mm fan on top (included)
> 120mm exhaust (included)
> ...



I totally agree with this option, not bottom vent i dont think, but you get a vent and optional fan mount on the side at GFX level. you can always swap the fans out with red led fans or green if you want to be a little different, thats not too much modding.

Good Luck!


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 14, 2008)

Only thing is with the Antec 900, is cus it has no bottom intake for the PSU it has to be mounted upside down, so airflow would be pulling in wrong direction and cables would have to reach further.


----------



## boogah (Aug 14, 2008)

define wrong direction O_O

it pulls air from inside the case the out the back.  All PSU does that, It's actually good that the PSU is on the bottom sucking hot heat from the hot graphic cards out the case... when the PSU is on top of the case it actually heat up the CPU coolers from the heat it produced.  So the 900 actually take that heat away from the CPU and replace it with a large 200mm fan.  The cool air will come in from the 2 - 120mm fans in the front to cool the chipset the graphic card(s) and the PSU.  They have a 3 speed switch to control the speed.  It's like one of the most efficient air cooling case out there.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 14, 2008)

boogah said:


> define wrong direction O_O
> 
> it pulls air from inside the case the out the back.  All PSU does that, It's actually good that the PSU is on the bottom sucking hot heat from the hot graphic cards out the case... when the PSU is on top of the case it actually heat up the CPU coolers from the heat it produced.  So the 900 actually take that heat away from the CPU and replace it with a large 200mm fan.  The cool air will come in from the 2 - 120mm fans in the front to cool the chipset the graphic card(s) and the PSU.  They have a 3 speed switch to control the speed.  It's like one of the most efficient air cooling case out there.



just going on what Mkmods said, cus surely the PSu fan is drawing air in the opposite direction to the top fans?

And there shouldnt be any hot air from my GXf card in the case cus it is a dual slot cooler which vents out the back.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 14, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> See what you mean, jsut the air coming out of the PSu after a long session playing crysis, is pretty hot. I spose it doesnt have to be at the bottom. if i could flip the PSU over and it have a top intake that would also be good. i'd just like to have the PSU only having to remove its on heat thats all.



Its good its exhausting warm air. What I was trying to say is if the PS is on the bottom there is no way it can exhaust much warm case air.
So basically its like losing a 120mm fan.

Ok back to the original post (sorry I am always going astray, lol)

I know its not fancy but other than building ur own case this is as near perfect as I have seen
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112184
(except for the retarded side fan)

Put 1 more 120mm fan in the lower 3 DVD slots and voila.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 14, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Its good its exhausting warm air. What I was trying to say is if the PS is on the bottom there is no way it can exhaust much warm case air.
> So basically its like losing a 120mm fan.
> 
> Ok back to the original post (sorry I am always going astray, lol)
> ...



Prefer my current case to Lian-li's I personally dont see what all the fuss is about Lian-Li cases, IMO they're quite dull. (probably gonna get flamed for that, but it is just my opinion)

still liking the Coolermaster, but will it be quite bad for the PSU on the bottom in terms of dust?


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Prefer my current case to Lian-li's I personally dont see what all the fuss is about Lian-Li cases, IMO they're quite dull. (probably gonna get flamed for that, but it is just my opinion)
> 
> still liking the Coolermaster, but will it be quite bad for the PSU on the bottom in terms of dust?



If you would see one in person, they are not dull at all.  Thier craftsmanship is second to none.  They use thick aluminum panels and are quite sexy.  But if you are the type that likes plastic and flair, go for a Thermaltake.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> If you would see one in person, they are not dull at all.  Thier craftsmanship is second to none.  They use thick aluminum panels and are quite sexy.  But if you are the type that likes plastic and flair, go for a Thermaltake.



I've got a thermaltake atm, and dont like it, lol.  (well its base case i have ever had, just not as happy as i wanted to be with it)

I know Lian-li's are well built and nice finish, I just find em a bit square. And their usually a bit expensive and hard to get hold of in the UK, will see what I can find.


----------



## FilipM (Aug 14, 2008)

What about this case if you can find it?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811215006


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 14, 2008)

Do you have this case?


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 14, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Do you have this case?



No its this one;
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1325&ID=1440


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 14, 2008)

This seems to be the only Lian-Li which i can find in my price range so far:

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=154&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=62

What do people think?


----------



## zithe (Aug 14, 2008)

Believe it or not, adding a side fan tends to really screw with air flow.  The best configuration is to put a fan on top and in the back or putting a fan in the front and the top. Here's a test to back me. http://icrontic.com/articles/pc_airflow_heat_cooling_guide

If you like the look of your case, save some money and grab a few fans off the net. 

Have fun.


----------



## timta2 (Aug 14, 2008)

The CM690 really is an awesome and popular case. You can't go wrong with it. The fact that the power supply mounts on the bottom is not a big deal, I wouldn't worry about losing an exhaust fan considering the sheer number of fans you can mount in the case. I wouldn't worry about dust either, once every year you could blow it out with compressed air (which I always do every few months). I wanted a well designed case that doesn't look like it is trying to appeal to 13 year olds (no offense to 13 year olds).


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 14, 2008)

zithe said:


> Believe it or not, adding a side fan tends to really screw with air flow.  The best configuration is to put a fan on top and in the back or putting a fan in the front and the top. Here's a test to back me. http://icrontic.com/articles/pc_airflow_heat_cooling_guide
> 
> If you like the look of your case, save some money and grab a few fans off the net.
> 
> Have fun.



My case is okay. Would like a case with bottom mounted PSU and top mounted fans though really. Dont like the way CPu heat goes out through PSU, and there is only one 120mm fan for exhaust along side PSU.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 14, 2008)

timta2 said:


> The CM690 really is an awesome and popular case. You can't go wrong with it. The fact that the power supply mounts on the bottom is not a big deal, I wouldn't worry about losing an exhaust fan considering the sheer number of fans you can mount in the case. I wouldn't worry about dust either, once every year you could blow it out with compressed air (which I always do every few months). I wanted a well designed case that doesn't look like it is trying to appeal to 13 year olds (no offense to 13 year olds).



i really like the case too. Only two reservations:

Window seems a little small
Will PSU clog itself up cus it is intaking air at the bottom of the case.


----------



## timta2 (Aug 14, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> i really like the case too. Only two reservations:
> 
> Window seems a little small
> Will PSU clog itself up cus it is intaking air at the bottom of the case.



I cut my own with a jigsaw and used a standard square window kit, looks a lot better than the  CM one. If you are worried about dust collecting in the power supply just use a spray duster once in a while. I have never had a problem with dust collecting in my power supply, but then again my house isn't that dusty and I'm pretty good about keeping my case clean.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?product_id=22084&category_id=237

NZXT Tempest is the case we should all have sure you can pay for a high end case that will cost triple but for £50 its better than the Antec 900 and is one of the most spacious and cool and reasonably quite cases around.

Check out the TPU review.

CM690 is blown to bits by this case!

Trust me you can mount the psu on the bottom and have it blow air onto the bottom or have the fans blow the hot air out.

HEAT IS NOT AN ISSUE WITH IT AWESOME 6x120mm fans, 2 top mounted and 2 front mounted with dust things on each drive bay.

My graphics card is louder than all the fans at top speed.

Space for 8 hard drives in 2 bays again the 2 front fans cool each bay.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 14, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Prefer my current case to Lian-li's I personally dont see what all the fuss is about Lian-Li cases, IMO they're quite dull. (probably gonna get flamed for that, but it is just my opinion)
> 
> still liking the Coolermaster, but will it be quite bad for the PSU on the bottom in terms of dust?



Like erocker mentioned their quality is second to none. Yes they are a bit plain but if you look close at the one I linked to you will see the great HDD cooling, PS in the right place and that panel that will cover up any top wiring mess. Add another fan in the lower 3 DVD slots and you will have a great intake for the CPU and memory.

About being flamed, why? Cases are a very personal thing. You are the one that is gonna have to look at it.
Now quality wise I will flame the hell out of you, . Lian Li rules (except for mine, lol)

(PS: the CM Centurion is my absolutely fav $50 case)


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 15, 2008)

NZXT Tempest looks friggin sweet.

If want to ask anything about it feel free. Its a great case.
only thing is its blue but i think it makes it look clean, its not a flashy case it just looks style.
sure it copied Antec but you could do worse


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 15, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Like erocker mentioned their quality is second to none. Yes they are a bit plain but if you look close at the one I linked to you will see the great HDD cooling, PS in the right place and that panel that will cover up any top wiring mess. Add another fan in the lower 3 DVD slots and you will have a great intake for the CPU and memory.
> 
> About being flamed, why? Cases are a very personal thing. You are the one that is gonna have to look at it.
> Now quality wise I will flame the hell out of you, . Lian Li rules (except for mine, lol)
> ...



The Centurion was the other one I was looking at, havent looked at it in grea detail yet.

if you were to pick between antec 900, CM 690 and Centurion, which would you pick and why...?


----------



## MKmods (Aug 15, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> The Centurion was the other one I was looking at, havent looked at it in grea detail yet.
> 
> if you were to pick between antec 900, CM 690 and Centurion, which would you pick and why...?


I dont like the 900 much.

The 690 is very nice to look at but the interior is a mess (If I had one I would reverse the rear panel and make it a fake BTX)

The Centurion 5 is solid, good airflow (need to cut out the perforated fan grills like Lian Li does) and cheap.

A lot of the decision is what the purpose of the comp is, water cooling than the 690 is the one, air cooling than the Centurion.

Remember you are the one you have to look at it so get one you like. Almost any case can be improved quite a bit just make airflow as straight and un restricted as possible.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 15, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I dont like the 900 much.
> 
> The 690 is very nice to look at but the interior is a mess (If I had one I would reverse the rear panel and make it a fake BTX)
> 
> ...



well main reason I wanted better Airflow is cus my gfx card gets quite hot. but I've just got it out and checked the scres and one of the ones holding the GPu sink is one loose (not slightly, quite consideraly) So gonna load up crysis and see if that has helped.

I would like to have a case i could go WC with in future, but have though about it and I'm gonna loose money in changing cases cus I cant get as much back as I have paid for this case. If I was buying now I would probably get the 690. but i think i will put up with this one for now, then as and when I upgrade to new intel platform, I will prob get myself a new case. Either that or if i have some money spare after we have finished moving house I might treat myself.

Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## Zizo (Aug 21, 2008)

If i had the money id go for the tempest. i like it.
the cm690 is my second option right now, and im not sure if ill take it or the 590 but i heared good stuff only bout them.


----------

